# Visa Query??



## TARTAN WARRIOR (May 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how far down the family tree visa sponsorship can be granted on? For example, i have an aunt who lives in the US, can she sponsor a visa for me and my family? Long shot i know, but not sure if it needs to be an immediate relative?


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Parents and siblings only i believe .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup, I'm afraid it does have to be an immediate relative: parents, children and siblings only.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

